# Hitchhiking partner wanted



## tarabar (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi everyone! My name is Egor, I am Russian by nationality but am living and studying in Brisbane at the moment. Thankfully, I will have montly gap between my courses and want to work&travel into the depths of the country. Have on to start from Brisbane and then travel by hitchkikind finding a job on farms. I have a tent and a desire for travel. If you at the same wave, e-mail me to proegor doggy gmail spot com.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey Egor,
The police in some states do now frown on hitchiking, and it may even be illegal in some states.

I'd have a look around some backpacker hostels in Brisbane, BUG - the Backpackers' Ultimate guide to budget travel in Australia to find listings and you may find some info on ride shares.

Strawberry picking season is in full swing up around Bundaberg at the moment and plenty of fruit and vegetable harvesting work.

WWOOF Australia may also be of value to you.

Have a good trip wherever.


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

Hitchhiking is definitely not a good idea, even for guys.


----------

